# Try this site for problems with your Ford



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

I found this site flatratetech.com after researching my problems with Ford. It has been very useful. These guys know their Fords.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

That is an extremely useful site. I have it saved in my favorites. There is also a GM section. I have used the GM section and the Ford section a couple times each and have gotten good answers which were right on target. The guy Badhammer in the GM section really knows his stuff. I have known about that site for quite a while now, funny you should bring it up. Mike


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice site,just put it in my favorites also.Figures i'd run into you there Mike with a "dumb" question


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

what is the GM website address?i don't see it listed.thanks


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

johngus,scroll down the menu a lttle bit when your there,it's called the GM Forum,the moderator knows his stuff.


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

thanks arc burn.


----------

